# Axio is up and running



## DEE151 (Jun 18, 2011)

Manufacturing High Quality Products Globally - GenXXL Gear


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah I got an email... wondering if it was true..the site. Looks good ..its just a shame while they were gone I took a liking to another sponser and the dp gear it would be hard to try them again after their previos demise


----------



## minimal (Jun 18, 2011)

site looks good.. do you know if they're gonna be dom or international?


----------



## custom (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 18, 2011)

I heard rumors that authorities had account info after the bust... I don't know man. Sounds like a risk. Nonetheless they were good before the bust. I just don't want to order and have the Feds knocking on my door.


----------



## big60235 (Jun 18, 2011)

Until they make good on the outstanding orders, I would suggest not sending any more money their way. Lipstick on GenXXL is still GenXXL, cool new name and a few new touches on the old website but they took a ton of people's cash and ran.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes I forgot that part of it..luckely I got a mega order in my hands the day it went down but if I remember there were a ton of people that weren't as lucky...hope they get takin care of somehow


----------



## big60235 (Jun 18, 2011)

If they aren't going to clean up the mess they left when they shut down before, then they should have just come back as someone completely different. There are so many stories around about them taking payments and running; that it will be hard for many people to trust a Gen...whatever they call it site again. I know I am still waiting on a huge order of aspirin.


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 18, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Until they make good on the outstanding orders, I would suggest not sending any more money their way. Lipstick on GenXXL is still GenXXL, cool new name and a few new touches on the old website but they took a ton of people's cash and ran.


 they never took cash and ran. you got it all fuck up bro. I am a MOD on one of there forums so you dont know shit bro.


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 18, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> they never took cash and ran. you got it all fuck up bro. I am a MOD on one of there forums so you dont know shit bro.


I've read on a ton of forums that people are still owed and that authorities have  A LOT of customer info after the bust. I mean, lets be realistic...people are going to question it. Not trying to be a dick or rude but its just the reality of it. Can you have them send a sample to prove?


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

nah this is crazy. and crazier that after what just happened, the'yd be on the boards saying hey were back. theres no way.


----------



## Viciony (Jun 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> nah this is crazy. and crazier that after what just happened, the'yd be on the boards saying hey were back. theres no way.



look at other boards, they are. CM, Xtreme~~~


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 18, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> I've read on a ton of forums that people are still owed and that authorities have A LOT of customer info after the bust. I mean, lets be realistic...people are going to question it. Not trying to be a dick or rude but its just the reality of it. Can you have them send a sample to prove?


 ya a sample for me


----------



## prop01 (Jun 18, 2011)

Viciony said:


> look at other boards, they are. CM, Xtreme~~~


 
Yes they are on the boards as sponsers , another one as well but not mentioned above.


----------



## prop01 (Jun 18, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> they never took cash and ran. you got it all fuck up bro. I am a MOD on one of there forums so you dont know shit bro.


 

I never heard what really happened . I do know the new Regenxxl is made up of old employees .... I never received my order from last December so I will refrain from using them untill I hear their excuse .


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 18, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> ya a sample for me



Youre a mod from another board... That's not good enough.


----------



## big60235 (Jun 18, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> they never took cash and ran. you got it all fuck up bro. I am a MOD on one of there forums so you dont know shit bro.



DEE, I will be more than happy to post my order number and all the tickets number for my order before they dissapeared. Which will show they accepted my WU and I never received my order. That to me is taking my money and running maybe you call it something else. 

That my shit BRO!!!! Don't really know what else there is know about the SHIT.


----------



## big60235 (Jun 18, 2011)

prop01 said:


> I never heard what really happened . I do know the new Regenxxl is made up of old employees .... I never received my order from last December so I will refrain from using them untill I hear their excuse .



Don't expect Regenxxl to do anything about it or make any excuses. They told me today they are not affiliated with GenXXL at all but are going to claim to have 220,000 satisfied customers after being operational after since yesterday; that's according to DEE's post, and I am sure that is what GenXXL used to claim....hummmm. What I found odd is that my Genxxl login in name and password worked on Regenxxl but they have no affiliation..... Weird..... Or just a coincidence??? They told me to go to Xtra XL forum and post on a speicific thread. Maybe a MOD from there can tell to try pissing in the wind because I think that will happen before my ibuprofen show up.


----------



## prop01 (Jun 19, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Don't expect Regenxxl to do anything about it or make any excuses. They told me today they are not affiliated with GenXXL at all but are going to claim to have 220,000 satisfied customers after being operational after since yesterday; that's according to DEE's post, and I am sure that is what GenXXL used to claim....hummmm. What I found odd is that my Genxxl login in name and password worked on Regenxxl but they have no affiliation..... Weird..... Or just a coincidence??? They told me to go to Xtra XL forum and post on a speicific thread. Maybe a MOD from there can tell to try pissing in the wind because I think that will happen before my ibuprofen show up.


 
I agree !


----------



## fsoe (Jun 19, 2011)

scary as hell ... if ya ask me...


----------



## underdog5 (Jun 20, 2011)

not worth the risk imo


----------



## maged (Jun 20, 2011)

did any one try the site stated in the first post??? any one ordered from it and got his order?!


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

no. run. its the big bad wolf, boogey monster and richard nixon all rolled into one.


----------



## cg89 (Jun 20, 2011)

big60235 said:


> DEE, I will be more than happy to post my order number and all the tickets number for my order before they dissapeared. Which will show they accepted my WU and I never received my order. That to me is taking my money and running maybe you call it something else.
> 
> That my shit BRO!!!! Don't really know what else there is know about the SHIT.



They are honoring all past orders xtraxxl there's a thread about it and they have been shipping orders that where never shipped due to what happened and they said there was a "new" site coming like 1-2 months ago so im sure regenerxxl is genxxl same shit different name they just saying there not affiliated  as a cover is my bet


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 20, 2011)

There was a  rogue operation made of ex staff that had decided to make counterfeit  Axio. They were busted in Cyprus. They knew everything about us but we  were not aware they were making counterfeit Axio. Given they knew all  our details it would be easy for them to try give us up  for leniency  there. These ex employees did not have any personal information or order information from our customers. the reason we took so long to get back is because we had to ensure security for staff and clients was 100% garuntee

We decided to close down till we had regrouped everything.  Still now not everything is regrouped there are not all products in  stock but within the month there will be.
We took the time to improve on the Axio brand and we have a better product today. No Pain 100% better performance.
The new packaging is important. Any old labels are counterfeit - this is as a result of that counterfeit operation
New  Axio is blue, Syntrop Orange - check the sites, any site shippng a  colored label including regenerex is shipping counterfeit and this  message must be repeated to the customers and it should be an important  part of our mission.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 20, 2011)

This is interesting to say the least.


----------



## colorado (Jun 20, 2011)

So you're saying that people that ordered from the old Genxxl site did in fact NOT have their info fall into the hands of the feds despite what has been posted by the news?


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes everything was safe and info was stored in several different places so these employees did not have access to all of the access. only a few people had privie to this information and only had acccess to one piece of it.


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 20, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> There was a  rogue operation made of ex staff that had decided to make counterfeit  Axio. They were busted in Cyprus. They knew everything about us but we  were not aware they were making counterfeit Axio. Given they knew all  our details it would be easy for them to try give us up  for leniency  there. These ex employees did not have any personal information or order information from our customers. the reason we took so long to get back is because we had to ensure security for staff and clients was 100% garuntee
> 
> We decided to close down till we had regrouped everything.  Still now not everything is regrouped there are not all products in  stock but within the month there will be.
> We took the time to improve on the Axio brand and we have a better product today. No Pain 100% better performance.
> ...




so is regenerex legit or not?


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 20, 2011)

100% legit bro... its axio and syntrops new site. check sale on right now 40% off


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> 100% legit bro... its axio and syntrops new site. check sale on right now 40% off



When doublewide is in the house things are definitely going well. The one dude I've seen around for a while..

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 20, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> 100% legit bro... its axio and syntrops new site. check sale on right now 40% off





Nice!! They should become a sponsor here. Always wanted to try out axio but I've heard mixed reviews. Might place an order soon


----------



## maged (Jun 20, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> 100% legit bro... its axio and syntrops new site. check sale on right now 40% off


 
but u just said old labels r fake even if sold by regen...and if u look at regen bulk discounts u will find axio old label...! so how come it is legit?!!!


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 20, 2011)

if your meaning the labels on the site those are old pics. all products being ordered and shipped now will have the silver labels on the back not white. 

regenerxxl will become a sponsor on the board very shortly. this is a great active board with awesome members so we have to be here


----------



## maged (Jun 20, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> if your meaning the labels on the site those are old pics. all products being ordered and shipped now will have the silver labels on the back not white.
> 
> regenerxxl will become a sponsor on the board very shortly. this is a great active board with awesome members so we have to be here


 
if so i will be the first to buy from u


----------



## minimal (Jun 20, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> regenerxxl will become a sponsor on the board very shortly. this is a great active board with awesome members so we have to be here



are you guys gonna be dom or international?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> if your meaning the labels on the site those are old pics. all products being ordered and shipped now will have the silver labels on the back not white.
> 
> regenerxxl will become a sponsor on the board very shortly. this is a great active board with awesome members so we have to be here


 I seriously hope you make every back order right before you start pushing product. A lot of guys got fucked by GenX. You guys had a big sale collecting money the last time a bust happened. I feel real uneasy about this whole thing man.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I seriously hope you make every back order right before you start pushing product. A lot of guys got fucked by GenX. You guys had a big sale collecting money the last time a bust happened. I feel real uneasy about this whole thing man.



Thanks for saying what a lot of us are thinking.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 20, 2011)

There's not a chance I'd use them.  How sketchy is it that the old usernames/passwords still work even though their data base was busted.  There's so many other sponsors to choose from besides.


----------



## fsoe (Jun 20, 2011)

i never had nothing but wonderful experiences with genxxl... they were great , but this worries me a little...


----------



## CigarMan (Jun 21, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> 100% legit bro... its axio and syntrops new site. check sale on right now 40% off



I don't see the 40% off.


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 21, 2011)

CigarMan said:


> I don't see the 40% off.


 the prices are already set at 40% off.


----------



## teepee (Jun 21, 2011)

Seems kind of pricey for 40% off. I think ill wait to see how this goes before I order


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I seriously hope you make every back order right before you start pushing product. A lot of guys got fucked by GenX. You guys had a big sale collecting money the last time a bust happened. I feel real uneasy about this whole thing man.




EVERYSINGLE BACK ORDER WILL BE MADE RIGHT!!! hence why ive spent hours and hours collecting them over all the boards. Genx got busted what could they do its not like they just took off... they will be honoured.

and for the other comment none of the old accounts are active or being used you have to reregister.


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 21, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> EVERYSINGLE BACK ORDER WILL BE MADE RIGHT!!! hence why ive spent hours and hours collecting them over all the boards. Genx got busted what could they do its not like they just took off... they will be honoured.
> 
> and for the other comment none of the old accounts are active or being used you have to reregister.



so what do we do if we never received our order from when they got busted? i order some things from them back then and never received it


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 21, 2011)

IRONATHLETE said:


> so what do we do if we never received our order from when they got busted? i order some things from them back then and never received it


 

....join the rest of the gang, and deal with it - just sayin


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 21, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> ....join the rest of the gang, and deal with it - just sayin


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I seriously hope you make every back order right before you start pushing product. A lot of guys got fucked by GenX. You guys had a big sale collecting money the last time a bust happened. I feel real uneasy about this whole thing man.



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

BTW, DW you have a PM. Please respond.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I seriously hope you make every back order right before you start pushing product. A lot of guys got fucked by GenX. You guys had a big sale collecting money the last time a bust happened. I feel real uneasy about this whole thing man.




Amen


----------



## hrcyclist (Jun 21, 2011)

Not denying, but my old username and password do NOT work.


----------



## AnabollicA (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine either. And I'm still out half my order...not a big one - about $350 worth. If I get that then maybe, just MAYBE I'll start doing business again.

I understand that this is the pitfalls of the trade. But if you're planning on coming back into the business after a bust, you're going to have to do a bit of schmoozing to get people's confidence back.


----------



## custom (Jun 22, 2011)

This is gonna be a mess. How many people kept their order numbers from 6 months ago? And how many are going to claim they made an order and did'nt. I already see some fishy post imo. This outta be good to watch


----------



## AnabollicA (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm sure they lost my order by now. I'll probably just wait & see how things pan out before I decide to do business again. After all, this isn't WalMart!


----------



## nysmo (Jun 22, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> Manufacturing High Quality Products Globally - GenXXL Gear





yesssss is trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kidcas (Jun 23, 2011)

custom said:


> This is gonna be a mess. How many people kept their order numbers from 6 months ago? And how many are going to claim they made an order and did'nt. I already see some fishy post imo. This outta be good to watch


 

agreed, i'll look thru my emails for order # but doubt i kept it.  also, my old username and PW do not work, so you do have to re-register.  i loved genxxl cause they were fast, reasonable priced and accepted alertpay but im very skeptical of trying them again


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jun 23, 2011)

they have been collecting information from people on back orders across a few boards.  If you have stuff you haven't received my advice would be to give DW your info...


----------



## hyper1100 (Jun 24, 2011)

I never received my order from 12/6/10 but I'm not able to PM Doublewide my information because I don't have 50 posts. Any suggestions?


----------



## markeemark85 (Jun 24, 2011)

My order placed on 12/6/10 also..Doublewide is all over the internet forums...Seems to b new regenerxxl rep..Was able to pm my info with only 1 post on dif forum...Look around Bro..Hope we all get whats owed


----------



## prop01 (Jun 24, 2011)

hyper1100 said:


> I never received my order from 12/6/10 but I'm not able to PM Doublewide my information because I don't have 50 posts. Any suggestions?


 

Learn to post whore . Be internet social ... lol.. say hi

Seems you ordered two days after I did , or close to it .


----------



## hyper1100 (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys. I was able to make contact on another forum.


----------



## kidcas (Jun 27, 2011)

i think its best to be skeptical about doin business with them after what happened.  I mean when the whole thing went down, for several months there was no word from them.  They didnt respond to any emails or let us know anything.


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 27, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> There's not a chance I'd use them.  How sketchy is it that the old usernames/passwords still work even though their data base was busted.  There's so many other sponsors to choose from besides.



Why dont you go try and use your old name and password on the site. see if it works then when it doesnt you can come back here and erase your post


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 27, 2011)

I posted this in another forum but ill post it here to to take care of everyone. the reason we were down for so long is because they were taking security precautions. no one was busted from genxxl, no product was seized from the actual warehouses. it was from reshippers. Ill post the release. Im sure we will get some haters but im not here to deal with there accusations. if anyone has some questions and they are willing to listen to the answer I will answer. if not fine I will speak to the people with back orders and take care of them. then as before our product quality and customer service will speak for itsself 

Guys with back orders, pm me following info:
 I will be collecting them weekly and sending them in as groups  once a  week. please please please send me the following information:
1) Order Id number
2) missing products
3) any payment info you have AP, WU etc.
4) email address you used for the old site 
5) NEW CLEAN ADDRESS-----Not the address you used for the last order has to be a new one


----------



## Doublewide (Jun 27, 2011)

Security is number one to axio labs and regenerxxl.com all info is safe  and nothing was seized from genxxlgear.com. customers data was deleted  from the site when they deleted after their order had arrived this was  done by the customers themselves so no data was kept on the site only  emails. Any data that wasnt deleted is stored on 3 different servers  that are only accessable to a few people and none of those people have  access to all servers so there is no way even if one of these people  were nabbed could the information be revealed.

Besides none of the employees were busted it was ex employees who were  counterfeiting products that were busted and ratted on a few of the  shipping locations nothing major. 
Also let them know that the information they send to sources now ie,  naps etc is not safe or these sources who simply use emails to take  addys etc. its stored on their home computer.If a customer ordered from  any other source during this time we were away the government does not  discriminate against the company and if that address was flagged they  would have had their products seized, this proves that the addresses are  still safe but failing that if a customer wants all they need to do is  use a new address. It is inconceivable to believe that 250,000 people  stopped using steroids during this time we were away. 

Regenerxxl.com has taken 6 months off to ensure that 100% security  measures could be taken for the customers and its employees. customers  have nothing to worry about and we look forward to providing them with  the best products and customer service on the net


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good writeup I think...thanks for the info


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

In regards to genxxl coming back. I had friends who swore by them n had nothing but good experience with them. I placed an order for roughly $1000 worth of merchandise that I never received. I understood the circumstances at the time but now that they are up n running they would have to make my order good for me to do buisness again. I have found another sponsor who has proven to be reliable although their delivery time is not. I have all my information on my past gen. Order that wasn't received. Everything they would need to know it was a legitimately order. Where do I go with this from here?


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

If dw could pm me ido on how to get through on another board that would be appreciated. I don't have enough post to send him anything on here.


----------



## Testoman98 (Jun 28, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> if anyone has some questions and they are willing to listen to the answer I will answer. if not fine I will speak to the people with back orders and take care of them. then as before our product quality and customer service will speak for itsself


 
I got a question for you bro. I only ordered a few times from genxxl, and fortunately didnt lose out on anything when they went down. Just had a thought running around my head once I heard the rumors of a return. Just wondering why back orders weren't filled first before this big return? Imo, it seems like there wouldnt be as much skepticism if that was taken care of before taking on new orders. Again I'm not out any money so please don't take it the wrong way, just a thought I had


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

Good prices


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing bro. Maybe they deleted the order info when they went down. I don't know if they are going about it the right way or not but I don't think that many people will order from them until people start posting that they received their orders they had previously. It would make good buisness sence to make fill all the back orders first as a sign of good faith. Sux that a lot of people who did have orders they never received didnt keep their order info.


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 1, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> EVERYSINGLE BACK ORDER WILL BE MADE RIGHT!!! hence why ive spent hours and hours collecting them over all the boards. Genx got busted what could they do its not like they just took off... they will be honoured.



That's good to hear. I'm sure you can't please everyone, coz something like that is gonna take time - that's for sure. I don't hear of any other supplier in history doing something like that. Kudos.

I'll give DW a bump, he's always been a stand up guy.


----------



## kidcas (Jul 5, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> I posted this in another forum but ill post it here to to take care of everyone. the reason we were down for so long is because they were taking security precautions. no one was busted from genxxl, no product was seized from the actual warehouses. it was from reshippers. Ill post the release. Im sure we will get some haters but im not here to deal with there accusations. if anyone has some questions and they are willing to listen to the answer I will answer. if not fine I will speak to the people with back orders and take care of them. then as before our product quality and customer service will speak for itsself
> 
> Guys with back orders, pm me following info:
> I will be collecting them weekly and sending them in as groups once a week. please please please send me the following information:
> ...


 

do you have an email? i cant PM yet, dont have 50 posts


----------



## patrickjfanning (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey shit happens in this game.  I don't blame genxxl for lost $$.  I lost $1500.  They got, got.  Not their fault.  They always treated me right.  Never questioned a seizure.  Always resent.  No questions asked.  Although it was rare.  I for one sorely missed genxxl and am ecstatic they're back...


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> Manufacturing High Quality Products Globally - GenXXL Gear


 

Finally.


----------



## gymfanatic (Jul 6, 2011)

*are you  fucking   stupet guys  ordering  from  axio  again?*

they  will  tell  you  they  have  waited  6  mounths  to be  shur  and all  is all right  hehe lol!!!!!
who  can  promise  that  they are  not   being watched  thats  not  the first  time  they  get busted
you may order and  work  with them and all  Ok   but  who  says that  they are  not being  watched as  we speak???they  will   say so no no all ok  and  good  
if  you  believe  them  it  is ok  but dont  cry    when the  next  bust  will  happen  and  it  will!!!!!
and  i am not  talking  about  the orders  they  took  the money  and ppl  still waiting
are  you  kidding  me  WTF   
how  stupet  can  you  be 
it   is a risk  and every body  knows  it
dont  be  stupet  again
the  interpol  is  after  them  you  think  they  forgot  about them????


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## patrickjfanning (Jul 7, 2011)

gymfanatic said:


> they will tell you they have waited 6 mounths to be shur and all is all right hehe lol!!!!!
> who can promise that they are not being watched thats not the first time they get busted
> you may order and work with them and all Ok but who says that they are not being watched as we speak???they will say so no no all ok and good
> if you believe them it is ok but dont cry when the next bust will happen and it will!!!!!
> ...


 Watching who????  You can be paranoid.  But don't push your delusions on me.  The only time the little guy (us) gets popped is from loose lips,  Ex-girl friends or to many people knowing their business.  The DEA isn't waisting their time on small orders or they would set up controlled deliveries every time they seized a package.  If you're not comfortable that's fine.  But don't come on this board and call us stupid.  Genxxl is one of the very few suppliers that is well worth "the risk"...


----------



## jbzjacked (Jul 8, 2011)

gymfanatic said:


> they will tell you they have waited 6 mounths to be shur and all is all right hehe lol!!!!!
> who can promise that they are not being watched thats not the first time they get busted
> you may order and work with them and all Ok but who says that they are not being watched as we speak???they will say so no no all ok and good
> if you believe them it is ok but dont cry when the next bust will happen and it will!!!!!
> ...


 

First post is this


----------



## big60235 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone received there backorders yet? I am still waiting but I have had a couple of friends purchase on ReGen and they got their shipment within 10 days. Still waiting for almost 30 days.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Doublewide said:


> Why dont you go try and use your old name and password on the site. see if it works then when it doesnt you can come back here and erase your post




I had an order pending and my password and username doesn't work. How can I claim my order?


----------



## dub (Jul 19, 2011)

AnabollicA said:


> Mine either. And I'm still out half my order...not a big one - about $350 worth. If I get that then maybe, just MAYBE I'll start doing business again.
> 
> I understand that this is the pitfalls of the trade. But if you're planning on coming back into the business after a bust, you're going to have to do a bit of schmoozing to get people's confidence back.


 
I got burned as well. 6 primoplex & 4 test cyp. I'm done worrying about this shit. If they wanna make this right I'm all for it. Otherwise you will never hear about this again. I'm not rich aan that was money I needed.


----------



## markeemark85 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gave all my info for back order to DW lil over month ago..I mean Everything he requested.HAVE NOT SEEN JACK SHT! AND STILL OUT ALOT OF MONEY!


----------



## awd1985 (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anybody actually placed an order and received it? I was a frequent GenXXL customer, but I'm more than skeptical about their reincarnation...


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 22, 2011)

axio is shit. 

Every cycle ive ran from them ive gotten horrible ance along with acne scars.

This is my first cycle withOUT axio...I am currently using GP, and have far less, far far less acne then before. With the highest doses of gear i have ever ran.

On axio gear i wouldn't even go sleeveless to the gym..


----------



## patrickjfanning (Jul 23, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> axio is shit.
> 
> Every cycle ive ran from them ive gotten horrible ance along with acne scars.
> 
> ...


What were you running??? Orals or their oils???


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 23, 2011)

patrickjfanning said:


> What were you running??? Orals or their oils???



ive ran their:
test325@650/wk
tren200@400/wk
Deca300@300/wk

With GP i am currently running Test E @ 750mgs/wk & Deca @ 500mgs/wk & insulin 4-5X per week. cycle 4 weeks on 4 off of slin

I will be Cycle Cruising for 6-8 weeks on test @ 250mgs/wk and insulin and go straight into my next cycle with test, possibly dbol or some other oral, Tren, and Cheque drops. thank's to GP i can do this without massive amount of acne


----------



## sara_sagacious (Jul 23, 2011)

*thank you*

You raise an interesting issue.
FOR MORE INFORMATION: House Of Fitness
thank you.


----------



## awd1985 (Jul 24, 2011)

I only ever got slight acne with Axio, whereas some other brands was much worse. PCT after I did an Axio cycle brought out the worst acne, but fortunately I have access to accutane...works wonders. And I think they sell it on their website too...


----------



## winkless (Jul 31, 2011)

RegenerXXL  	 	 	 	 	 	is a business that was born through consistent demand and requests of our loyal customers asking where and how soon they could obtain Axiolabs Quality gear. Is it really true?

pagg 4 our body


----------



## JosephExplosive (Oct 14, 2011)

*gen*

i ordered through gen the entire year i was in iraq, and never had a problem, but one of my fraternity bros i referred to the site never got his shipment and blamed me for it.  haha  glad to see you guys are getting things back running and making things right.


----------

